
Why Is It So Hard for Democracy to Deal with Inequality? - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/15/opinion/democracy-inequality-thomas-piketty.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-right-region&region=opinion-c-col-right-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-right-region
======
IntronExon
Stop calling it Democracy— it isn’t after all— and the question stops being so
compelling. What we call democracy has little bearing on the real thing.

